# Upcoming Program from National Geographic...



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

may even out Sports Illustrated bad publicity on our hobby.

got this info from another forum. so please spread the word to our fellow fanciers.



kalapati













Heck no, I don't think you're a rat. That was just in the movie. "I think people should mate for life, like pigeons."




.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Don't Jump*



kalapati said:


> may even out Sports Illustrated bad publicity on our hobby.
> 
> got this info from another forum. so please spread the word to our fellow fancier


 Hi KALAPATI, Lets not jump to concluions this could be a very good report on our hobbie.I for one will wait until I see the show or read their artical.How does anyone know what is in this artical or show when it will not be on until MARCH 15 in the mean time I will look for the latest copy of the NATIONAL and see if they have written a artical. The title it looks like it could be possitive thing. .GEORGE


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

That is going to be very interesting; I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I am very excited to


----------



## psychopigeon (Apr 11, 2007)

*More Info from the AU*

Just got this in an email from the AU, they're definately supporting the program, so it should be good. Here it is:



AU said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen:
> 
> 
> Please make a special effort to view the National Geographic special on pigeons, which will begin being broadcast on March 15, 2008 at 10 pm Eastern. It is called Pigeon Genius: Brilliant Beasts. Let folks all over know about it!
> ...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

psychopigeon said:


> Just got this in an email from the AU, they're definately supporting the program, so it should be good. Here it is:


The link that's provided isn't correct. It should be "pigeon", not "pigeon*s"*


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

National Geographic isn't in our cable package, so I'm not going to be able to watch it. Can anyone possibly tape it for me? I'd be glad to pay for the disk/VHS and shipping.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I am not able to locate 

Pigeon Genius: Brilliant Beasts

on

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/

maybe because their calendar is only underlined thru he 12th. I set up a reminder so hopefully they email me. My DVR only goes as far a a week.

Hopefully someone jumps this thread up as a reminder for the people who forget what happen 2 days ago. I really want o see it!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The NPA has had it posted on their site for about the last week. ..GEORGE *


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> *The NPA has had it posted on their site for about the last week. ..GEORGE *


And the AU: http://www.pigeon.org/ Here's a link to the NPA site: http://www.npausa.com/

Terry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

IF anyone needs a dvd copy of this let me know and I can get one out to you


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you, that is very kind of you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> IF anyone needs a dvd copy of this let me know and I can get one out to you


hey...I would like one...I will pm you..


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

StoN3d said:


> IF anyone needs a dvd copy of this let me know and I can get one out to you


I would like a copy of it please.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

I wasn't to impressed. It was very short. I was hoping for more studies on the homing ability. All in all it was ok just so short!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I don't know how long the program was, but I watched a short video of about one minute at this (Pigeon Genius) link

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/wild/3170/Overview?#tab-Videos/05150_00

and this 3 minute 36 second clip, at YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4GZgQWoVvM

Larry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Larry if you would like a copy just let me know 
I have the full length on dvd


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

How long is your dvd? What I saw was about 25 minutes I watched it on demand from my cable. Does that sound about right?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

StoN3D,

Thanks. Have P.M.ed you contact info.

After midnight now. Gotta go.


Larry


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Grim,
Im not sure how long it is tbh, but it did feel longer than 25 mintues


----------



## DrElectron (Sep 19, 2008)

*Thanks...*

StoN3d...

Very kind of you to make this offer... I will PM you with my info...

Keep-em-Flying...

Thanks !!!

Dr.E...


----------

